# i5_revive



## johnnyfiive (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm back after a little hiatus.

Here are the parts that are here/coming.

i5 2500K
EVGA P67 FTW
Zotac GTX 480 (Two for SLi)
ADATA 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
WD Caviar Blue 320GB 7200RPM SATA 6 GB/s (Two for Raid 0)
Antec High Current Gamer 900W
Cooler Master 212+ Heatsink w/ extra 120mm for push/pull
Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
Acer 120Hz Monitor
- Homemade tech station - for initial stability testing

Goal for this build:
Simple really. 4.5-4.7GHz 24/7 CPU clock, 120fps in the majority of the games i play to fully use the monitor, and finally enjoy it and keep it. :]

-----------------------------------------------------------------

And here are some teasers. 






The stickers throw off the color theme... so.... begone!










Still the sexiest gpu heatsink ever in my opinion.





The Antec HCG 900W PSU. I was a little upset that the sides of the PSU were scratched, hopefully I can clean them out.

And finally my trusty homemade tech station. 





More pics as the parts arrive. Stay tuned! <[0_o]l


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the tech station.  Not too much different than the one I built a few years back.

In for the sub


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 27, 2011)

looks like a nice build in progress. I've been considering a 2500K for a while now, when I get a job that is. Until then, my Phenom II will do.

I was originally gonna decide on getting a 2600K, but saw the only real diff was 100mhz and HT (and an extra 2mb cache for the i7), which the HT isn't really needed for today's games, and I don't see games needing more than 4threads/cores any time soon. Unless the new consoles are just plain beasts, but kinda doubt it.

good pick on the hardware. I've looked at that case up close at a Tiger Direct retail outlet and it was pretty well built.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks bruce. I've had a 2500k rig before (see sig), from experience, id say a 2600k is really overkill (unless you're into folding).

The rest of my stuff arrived earlier today and im currently testing for max stable oc along with running misc. benchmarks. So far, this board has been fantastic. 5ghz might be doable, even on this $28 heatsink. Im currently at 4.8 using 1.34v. Im hoping 5ghz will be doable with 1.37ish.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)

Crystal Disk Mark result from the striped WD Caviar 320GB 16MB cache 6 GB/s drives.






Not bad for $38 shipped each.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)

3dmark 06 run, default gpu clocks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are some pics before I got everything running. The case has yet to arrive though. Once I get the case, I'll be taking final pics of the complete build.





The goods.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 27, 2011)

Go bucks! [0_o]/


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome! That setup should keep you going for quite a while.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Very nice build, kudos! Minus the Ohio State banner, everything looks great!


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 29, 2011)

what exactly is the point of the noctua fan on the side there?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks like it's blowing toward the CPU.  Given that most bench stations don't have a lot of airflow, an extra fan helps to move air over passive heatsinks like the NB, mosfets, back of the GPU, etc...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 30, 2011)

^ Exactly. It's just for added airflow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the molex above the PCI slot only for 3 and more card setups?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 30, 2011)

It's for added GPU power, yep. This board also has another 8-pin CPU power for that extra umph if pushing it on LN2 or dice.

Awesome board to say the least.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 1, 2011)

So here is where I landed for what I will be running 24/7.






My last 2500k was a better clocker but this one isn't exactly "bad" though. It has a multiplier wall at 50 unfortunately, no chance of me running 5GHz without some serious tweaking due to having to rely on bclk overclocking.
1.5+hrs of Prime95 and many runs of LinX and IBT is enough stress testing for me. I'm not a fan of running Prime95 for 15 million hours. That is literally a waste of time IMO.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 5, 2011)

It's all done!


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 5, 2011)

I like how clean and color-coordinated it is, excellent job!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks blu3. :]


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 5, 2011)

i like especially the board led so bling bling  with dark background


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 7, 2011)

The parts in this rig are now up for sale, get em before their gone!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2448276


----------

